# Selling Approach for "Bio-" Products



## Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

When I'm out on a chronic kitchen or restaurant drain call, I customarily give the option of a "Bio-" product. I'm satisfied with BioClean, but there may be others on the market.

I, and I train my techs likewise, tell the customer this: "All the soaps available today are anti-bacterial, aren't they? (I casually reach over to the dishwashing soap and point out this fact to them). The problem we have now with drain lines is that we depend on good bacteria inside the drain line to fully degrade the organic waste that otherwise accumulates on the inner walls of the pipe. What we need to do is to put good bacteria in. That's what (name your "Bio-" brand) does. Our problem is that it works so well, it's bad for business. (They smile). If you'd like to consider this option, I can demonstrate it for you right now."

Haven't had a customer that I can remember who turned down the opportunity no matter how much we charged for the product.

And it really is bad for business. But it's good for the customer.

If anyone needs to link up with a supplier who really stands behind his product, email me privately and I'll refer you to them.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Im selling a drain maintence with Bio-Clean in the morning. We will charge for the up kept of the system and if anything else plumbing wise comes up we get the call.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Titan said:


> When I'm out on a chronic kitchen or restaurant drain call, I customarily give the option of a "Bio-" product. I'm satisfied with BioClean, but there may be others on the market.
> 
> I, and I train my techs likewise, tell the customer this: "All the soaps available today are anti-bacterial, aren't they? (I casually reach over to the dishwashing soap and point out this fact to them). The problem we have now with drain lines is that we depend on good bacteria inside the drain line to fully degrade the organic waste that otherwise accumulates on the inner walls of the pipe. What we need to do is to put good bacteria in. That's what (name your "Bio-" brand) does. Our problem is that it works so well, it's bad for business. (They smile).
> Haven't had a customer that I can remember who turned down the opportunity no matter how much we charged for the product.
> ...


 
("If you'd like to consider this option, I can demonstrate it for you right now." ") How do you do this?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I think I would say well, I can't prove it will work but it won't hurt your pipes like some of the other stuff. :laughing:


Plumber Jim


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If I figure the line is a muther like a long flat kitchen sink line or a greased up rest. line they get it included in the price of cleaning the line...:whistling2:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I Stoped selling some products problem was people said it did not work problem was they we not using it or really watering it down to make it last longer. I sell Rootx good. Works but I put it in after the cleaning If I left it up the the homeowner they would mess it up some how.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I waited until they ASKED what can I put in here to keep this from happing again?I say nothing ,but this will help and if I had some bio on truck they would take it away from me ! Before the bio Iused to sell some stff that came in a box with 12 packets Lyn Zine I think was the name of it 1 pack every month seemed to work I had alot of folks calling wanting to know where they could get more only plumbers drain cleaners sell it like bio stuff they cant get ar store is easy has some type MYSTIQUE to it I used to say that all I ever saw under sinks when I was called out were Empty cans and bottles, so I could not swear anything would really work but this (my stuff) will help if you use it as directed after I had cleaned out sink or other in house drain (rootx) for sewers usually sold its self too when roots were in the line , let customer look at pamplet while you are cleaning sewer line


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Actually Bio-Clean is easy for me to sell. From what I have witnessed the BClean does a awesome job. To sell anything, believing in it will makes all the difference.

Mam, see this here? This build up will not go away....what we are doing will only clean it out for a time. If not maintained it can or will happen again. I highly suggest Bio-Clean... Then had the ho a brochure

Then I go into what it does and how to use it. Also remind them that I have a magnet that lights up every 30 days, which reminds them to apply it. Then let them know that each 2 lbs tub has 100 applications. Which calculated, it is actually inexpensive.

Is that what you was getting at?? This approach with tid bits of your works well for us.

In Christ, 

Song Dog


----------

